# Used XD40 Tactical



## New Shooter (Feb 25, 2010)

I am looking at picking up a used XD40 tactical edition. The gun has approx. 600 rounds through it. Being new to guns, I have a couple of questions:
1.) Is 600 rounds considered a moderate amount of rounds?
2.) What should I look for including wear, etc...
3.) Price sounds reasonable, $500 with 5 mags and all XD gear. 

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

At 600 rds the gun is still "breaking in". My XD 40 service gets smoother every time I shoot it. By now I've put about 1500 or more through mine and I like it better each time I shoot it. A great all around piece, go ahead and get it I doupt you'll be disappointed.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

If you don't get it, I will. Used XDs go for around $400-500 with the basic factory gear. Mags are around $25 new. So I'd say it is quite a deal.


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

propellerhead said:


> If you don't get it, I will. Used XDs go for around $400-500 with the basic factory gear. Mags are around $25 new. So I'd say it is quite a deal.


FYI, a new XD Tactical w/ gear is $499 delivered at Buds Gun Shop.

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/manufacturers_id/197/products_id/32499

The extra magazines does sweeten the deal enough to be tempting.


----------

